

Ask HN: Should a startup seeking investment use GitHub? - martin-adams

I&#x27;m about to be pulled into a discussion about where to host source code for the startup I work for which we will be seeking investment.  I have suggested we use private repositories on GitHub, but this has been challenged on the basis that some paranoid investors do not allow such a thing.<p>It feels like backwards thinking to me.  Any experience or thoughts on whether this argument has merit?  Any advice is most appreciated.
======
FaisalAbid
What the f. This argument has no merit.

Why would an investor care where the code is hosted? GitHub to their credit is
pretty respected and handles private repos with great care.

I personally use BitBucket because of the pricing scheme, but I don't think
the investor even needs to know where the code is hosted.

------
omeid2
If an investor has problem trusting Github, they will probably won't trust
anyone with their money anyway.

------
benologist
You should worry more about what color socks you wear as that's probably even
more likely to be a factor in someone's decision to invest.

